# Totally Depressed waiting



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi all

I can't believe on Monday it will be 8 months since we sent off our paperwork and we are still waiting for our medicals to arrive.

Has anyone got any ideas on how to get a sensible answer from the embassy?? All we seem to do is get automated responses even when we have put URGENT on the email!

It's three years of waiting and I feel we are so close yet so far, our lives are completely on hold now and it really is getting me down!

If we hadn't invested so much money and time in to this I would tell them where to stick it, but I really want to go home so badly, I know we have to try to carry on being patient!

Westie.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

I know how you feel, the problems started when they changed the rules and people like us who applied prior to the changes were shoved to the back of the queue, we should get our passport request end of July if they get their finger out, but will have to wait and see if the timelines are correct, we paid for the visas in may and they gave us 60days until the next contact. and then I suppose another 45 days to send in passports in for stamping, I honestly believe they enjoy us all going up the wall, wondering if there is a problem or if they have recieved the payments that are sent. we expect the passports to be returned mid September. That means from start to finish it will have taken 4 yrs and 9 mths is this a record? People on the forum say check the website but I am sure that this is never updated until you have landed, which makes you more worried that something is wrong. Any one reading this and thinking of applying for pr get ready for a roller coaster ride. I see that they are restricting the amount of applications for the skilled workers programme to lessen the backlog the worry is that applications will be lost or misplaced which will cause families more worry and stress. Lets hope that it will worth the wait.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

TheWesties59 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I can't believe on Monday it will be 8 months since we sent off our paperwork and we are still waiting for our medicals to arrive.
> 
> ...


where are you from and where are you going?


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

We are from Halifax UK and are looking to settle in Halifax Nova Scotia but that may change if a job offer from Ontario comes through


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

patient man said:


> We are from Halifax UK and are looking to settle in Halifax Nova Scotia but that may change if a job offer from Ontario comes through


we applied in Jan 2003 to emigrate to Ontario and we got the go-ahead in March 2005. It was such a long wait, but apparently if you pester the High Commission they won't do anything to expedite things in fact I have heard that you can actually hinder things. We got here on my husband's skills. We're returning to Cumbria UK next week due to parents ill health and our home-sickness


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

elouisapresley said:


> we applied in Jan 2003 to emigrate to Ontario and we got the go-ahead in March 2005. It was such a long wait, but apparently if you pester the High Commission they won't do anything to expedite things in fact I have heard that you can actually hinder things. We got here on my husband's skills. We're returning to Cumbria UK next week due to parents ill health and our home-sickness


Yeah we've just got an email from the embassy and it states we are still waiting to be reviewed!

It just blows!


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Well you can only work with the system broken or not have you found a house in the uk yet prices might shock you, I am waiting for confirmation of visas before doing anything, and i will have to lower the price to sell but I am lucky we have a lot of equity so we wont lose what ever we get for it. If you know anyone who is looking for a 5 bedroomed country house in Yorkshire shove them my way lol, best of luck with your move back home


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

I suppose that's one thing, we already have somewhere to live in Scarborough Ontario, the offer of a job pending our PR and due to where we are we have two very good schools our house will be sold in a matter of days!

Everything is ready pending the medicals for us and passports for us. 

We have movers picked out, the house has been decluttered and spruced up! 

We could leave our sale in the hands of a solicitor!

Oh well they say patience is a virtue!


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice area we toured ontario for 6 weeks and we looked at the area around woodstock which is west of scarborough about an hours drive i have a sister there and a nieces and nephews in guelph and brampton, we plan to setle in nova scotia or ontario depending on job offers, what are you planning to do out there?


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

I am in legal debt recovery and my husband is in print. He has the offer of a job, but it's a small company so they couldn't help with work permit.

My cousin went to Guelph Uni and we have family all over Ontario!

They are all up at the cottage this weekend... and here I am stuck in Epsom... bother!


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

TheWesties59 said:


> I am in legal debt recovery and my husband is in print. He has the offer of a job, but it's a small company so they couldn't help with work permit.
> 
> My cousin went to Guelph Uni and we have family all over Ontario!
> 
> They are all up at the cottage this weekend... and here I am stuck in Epsom... bother!


where is the cottage we stopped at a camp in sable falls cottages every where my wife is a nurse practicioner and has 3 degrees her masters and god knows what else and i have been in project management but will sweep the streets if I have to, but from looking round there is plenty of job scope for both of us.


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

Rice Lake, Harwood, Ontario. about an hour and a half east of Toronto.

Very nice, very tranquil...!


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

well go into the garden put your feet in a bucket of water glass of wine in hand close your eyes and .................your there lol let me know when you get the call for passports i have a feeling you are on the same timeline as us


----------



## rachiie72 (Apr 15, 2010)

TheWesties59 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I can't believe on Monday it will be 8 months since we sent off our paperwork and we are still waiting for our medicals to arrive.
> 
> ...


Hello
We are in same boat except "just" been waiting 7 months since sent paperwork off  3 years since initial application. It is very fustrating and the whole life on hold thing is driving me nuts!! I understood it would be a long process but now it seems like so near yet so far! I hate going onto website to just stare at the "in process" status, I wish I knew how much in process we are??
It is esp fustrating knowing that there is now people being fast tracked due to new application 
Oh well one can only continue to believe "IT" will be worth it in the end...............hopefully


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

applied jan 2006 call for passports july 2010 how lomg before we get them back? thats the 64k dollar question


----------

